# High Occupancy In Hawaii Timeshares



## Michael (Aug 22, 2008)

There is an article in today's (08/22/08) Honolulu Advertiser (www.honoluluadvertiser.com) about the high occupancy levels in Hawaii timeshares while hotels occupancy levels are down.

- Michael


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the article:
http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2008808210336


----------



## Michael (Aug 23, 2008)

*Thanks, Dave!*

Thanks for posting the direct link, Dave.

- Michael


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 23, 2008)

That's because many of the timeshare stays were booked months in advance.   Just wait until the beginning of 2009.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 23, 2008)

With the shaky economy I suspect timeshares will continue to be booked heavily in comparison with hotels.  Timeshares are more economical.

Sterling


----------



## Sunterra (Aug 23, 2008)

Everything's relative, but the amount of Hawaii inventory that shows up in most every exchange system I have access to has grown, so the owners aren't going as much!






Michael said:


> There is an article in today's (08/22/08) Honolulu Advertiser (www.honoluluadvertiser.com) about the high occupancy levels in Hawaii timeshares while hotels occupancy levels are down.
> 
> - Michael





rifleman69 said:


> That's because many of the timeshare stays were booked months in advance.   Just wait until the beginning of 2009.





Kauai Kid said:


> With the shaky economy I suspect timeshares will continue to be booked heavily in comparison with hotels.  Timeshares are more economical.
> 
> Sterling


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been trying for a few years to get a Maui Marriott summer 1 or 2 bedroom and this summer had no problem. I booked 4-5 weeks before I wanted to go then was even able to get frequent flyer tickets.


----------



## tombo (Aug 24, 2008)

Besides the fact that many timeshare owners are visiting Hawaii because they booked a year in advance before air fares went up, many are staying in their units because they paid their 2008 MF's and didn't want to totally waste their money. Finding renters for Hawaii since March has been hard as you can see by the lower than MF asking prices for many rentals. Hawaii has been easier to exchange into this summer than I have ever seen and next year should be even easier to exchange into Hawaii if the economy doesn't improve and if air fares stay high.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in Hawaii now (and was here last year).  I have already decided I'm coming back next year.

Just waiting for some Marriott owners to deposit their weeks.  I've got ff miles built up - so just a waiting game for now.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I hope so since I'm hoping my Marriott Aruba pulls the Kauai Marriott (or Maui, but I have less hope for that).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2008)

tombo said:


> Besides the fact that many timeshare owners are visiting Hawaii because they booked a year in advance before air fares went up, many are staying in their units because they paid their 2008 MF's and didn't want to totally waste their money. Finding renters for Hawaii since March has been hard as you can see by the lower than MF asking prices for many rentals. Hawaii has been easier to exchange into this summer than I have ever seen and next year should be even easier to exchange into Hawaii if the economy doesn't improve and if air fares stay high.



But even if that is the case, overall occupancy should still remain higher for timeshare than for the general rental market.  Many of those units being deposited with exchange companies will still get occupied even if they are last minute exchanges or the exchange company drops it into a rental market. Owners will either accept what price they can get, or will decide to go themselves.  

With owners having already paid for the occupancy, there are a lot of incentives (and options) to get someone into the unit.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> I'm in Hawaii now (and was here last year).  I have already decided I'm coming back next year.
> 
> Just waiting for some Marriott owners to deposit their weeks.  I've got ff miles built up - so just a waiting game for now.



I've been saying that for 25+ years.  We start talking about next years Hawaii vacation before we even finish the one we are on.  Don't help--we're both hooked.   

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> I've been saying that for 25+ years.  We start talking about next years Hawaii vacation before we even finish the one we are on.  Don't help--we're both hooked.
> 
> Sterling



Thursday last week, as we were packing to get ready to check out of Po`ipu the next morning, my wife checked with me to be sure I was going to stop by Ohana to make our reservation for next year.


----------



## tombo (Aug 24, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But even if that is the case, overall occupancy should still remain higher for timeshare than for the general rental market.  Many of those units being deposited with exchange companies will still get occupied even if they are last minute exchanges or the exchange company drops it into a rental market. Owners will either accept what price they can get, or will decide to go themselves.
> 
> With owners having already paid for the occupancy, there are a lot of incentives (and options) to get someone into the unit.



I agree 100%.


----------



## tfalk (Aug 28, 2008)

We stayed local this year but just booked our weeks for next year.  We were able to get FF tickets from Newark to HNL for all 6 of us on United.  We have the right outbound flights, we just need to change the return flights in a couple of days when they open up.


----------

